# On Board Chargers?



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys i have 2 trolling batteries for my 24v trolling motor and 1 starting battery. I guess im confused as to how these on boar multiple bank chargers work. Do you hook up all the batteries to the charger and then just plug the charger into a power source? Or are they for maintaing battery level while on the water? Would i need a 2 or 3 bank charger for my boat? Im uner the impression they are just for charging all three batteries faster? Let me know how they work. Thanks!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You can get the chargers in different charging rates. My charger is 5 amps per battery. You simply plug it in and let it charge. Make certain that the charger you select has reverse polarity protecrion as well as a true maintenance output. I have some older chargers that never dropped their output below 2 amps which will result in overcharging if left on too long.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

okay, im looking at the minn kota chargers because they have the best reviews and are supposed to last forever. So i would need one bank per battery, or would i be able to charge the two trolling batteries off one bank in series or parallel?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a 3 bank charger @ 15 amp (555). 2x trolling motor batteries 1x starting battery. It charges 5amp to each battery. Once 1 battery is charged,that amperage is directed to the 2 remaining batteries. Now 7.5 amps per bank until the next battery is charged then the whole 15 amps goes to the final battery. Once all batteries are fully charged, they then go to maintenence mode.
I made the switch to this charger (BPS) back in the spring and have no regrets. Even fishing all day on windy days it never let me down and batteries were ready for the next full day of fishing.
I hope this helps.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

yeah that helps. so obviously the more amps per bank the faster charging times. They make 5,10,15 but the price sure does jump up fast! How long does your three bank take to charge all 3 batteries?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Even though I normally crappie fish I usually keep my trolling motor in the water all day and keep moving until I locate fish so my TM & batteries get a good work out.
All 3 of my batteries are 29 series. Also, since I run 2 HDS units plus an LSS1 unit for electronics plus my livewell pump off of the starting battery it gets a work out too.
I guess in a normal day(8 hours of fishing) my batteries are recharged in 6 hours or so but even on fishing trips where I can fish a little longer days I have never had a problem with the 5/5/5 smart charger getting the job done overnight.
This past spring I was at Ky Lake and stayed on the windy points and shores all day, every day and I never had a battery issue. I was impressed.
A friend of mine has a 10/10/10 and has had it for years with same results.

I have read a bunch about battery chargers in the last few years. If you have any resevations about 5/5/5 I wouldn't hesitate to go to 10/10/10. You aren't going to do this every year so get what you want as long as it's the smart charger technology.

What Shortdrift says is true with the older chargers, they will cook and kill your batteries.

As fas a Minnkota, BPS, Guest or Pro Mariner having the best charge or least amount of problems I have to say I have no idea. It seems like I've read good and bad reviews about all of them at one point or another. Like most electronics it can be a crap shoot.

Once you find the unit you want and get it hooked up, you will love the carefree operation of this stlye of charger.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

i bought a pro mariner 555 at a going out of business sale, for $30... new in box, i love it..has maintence mode, plug it in, forget it, batteries good as new within a few hours


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

BassMaster19 said:


> Hey guys i have 2 trolling batteries for my 24v trolling motor and 1 starting battery. I guess im confused as to how these on boar multiple bank chargers work. Do you hook up all the batteries to the charger and then just plug the charger into a power source? Or are they for maintaing battery level while on the water? Would i need a 2 or 3 bank charger for my boat? Im uner the impression they are just for charging all three batteries faster? Let me know how they work. Thanks!


Amazon has a Minn kota 220d for 190. Two 10amps. I don't have a on board on my cranking battery since I never have to charge it anyways. The price for it at bps is 250$.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> Amazon has a Minn kota 220d for 190. Two 10amps. I don't have a on board on my cranking battery since I never have to charge it anyways. The price for it at bps is 250$.


Until I added the 2HDS units and the side scan, I didn't feel I needed to charge my starting battery either. The new electronics can draw a lot of juice from your starting batteries


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> Until I added the 2HDS units and the side scan, I didn't feel I needed to charge my starting battery either. The new electronics can draw a lot of juice from your starting batteries


always carry jumper cables...and a trollin battery(ies) that have the amps to crank!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ranger373v said:


> always carry jumper cables...and a trollin battery(ies) that have the amps to crank!


I sure could have used those cables a few times. 
Even though I have and prefer a 12v trolling motor I still use 2 batteries in series for the TM. I never really gave any thought to the amp draw and the effect of the new electronics on the starting battery. Now if the starting battery fails I can just borrow one of the TM batteries and just keep fishing.
Since switching from the 24 series battery to the 29 series for the starting battery, I haven't had any more problems.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

if ya got room carry them.. could save your day, could save someone elses.. i store mine in the engine compartment right next to the batteries. the pouch tucks right in.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> I sure could have used those cables a few times.
> Even though I have and prefer a 12v trolling motor I still use 2 batteries in series for the TM. I never really gave any thought to the amp draw and the effect of the new electronics on the starting battery. Now if the starting battery fails I can just borrow one of the TM batteries and just keep fishing.
> Since switching from the 24 series battery to the 29 series for the starting battery, I haven't had any more problems.


Yout mean parallel. If you wire two 12v batts in series you would have 24v. I could never go back to a 55lb thrust tm, 80lbs is so much easier to fish in any conditions.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Oops, yes parallel. I do have a 55# MG Tour. (sleep depredation, too many hours in a tree stand))

I had a 70# 24V (batteries in series) and didn't like it. It was okay for bass fishing but for slow trolling crappie even at it's slowest speed it was just too fast. Being in a tin boat (aluminum) there is such thing as too much TM. I do okay with the 55# up to a point but if I had a glass boat it would be lacking for sure.


----------

